# type me



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Iamtheman25 said:


> ..and you're a teen in school enjoying vacation.. not so much...:rolling:


And what are you, a troll? :numbness: Making fun of strangers? You have to be polite.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> And what are you, a troll? :numbness: Making fun of strangers? You have to be polite.


:laughin: stranger? who told you that! and what in that you found not polite..except what is true.:Smilies1:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

To be honest he is right ^^ keep the ENTP label but doubt it until you are old enough to be independent. At least in your 20s. 
I would find it really hard to type a teen 100%. 
They dont really know themselves yet.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

SirCanSir said:


> To be honest he is right ^^ keep the ENTP label but doubt it until you are old enough to be independent. At least in your 20s.
> I would find it really hard to type a teen 100%.
> They dont really know themselves yet.


Doesn't make it necessary to point it out :distant: "Teens" are vulnerable, most of people are, you've got to treat each with equal kindness and respect.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Doesn't make it necessary to point it out :distant: "Teens" are vulnerable, most of people are, you've got to treat each with equal kindness and respect.


Well yeah but this has nothing to do with their typing accuracy. I ve seen myself and those around me change a great deal after getting older and "finding ourselves" in a certain way. She will too. I was never disrespectfull, im merely stating that she isnt ready to be sure about it yet.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@SirCanSir @heavydirtysoul

one little thing that maybe you should know, before I knew myers brigg was exist I've done the the personality test so I didnt really " cheated" that I will get ENTP in fact I was really disappointed I wanted to get INXJ(I've only read anout INXJ and I thought that I am INXJ cause I dont know it is a cool title)
and after that I've done alot of other personality tests and I've tried to be the most honest with my answers and ENTP just hunted me and than after that every personality test that I ever done said I am an ENTP I finally decided to read about ENTPs and all the rest is history


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> @*SirCanSir* @*heavydirtysoul*
> 
> one little thing that maybe you should know, before I knew myers brigg was exist I've done the the personality test so I didnt really " cheated" that I will get ENTP in fact I was really disappointed I wanted to get INXJ(I've only read anout INXJ and I thought that I am INXJ cause I dont know it is a cool title)
> and after that I've done alot of other personality tests and I've tried to be the most honest with my answers and ENTP just hunted me and than after that every personality test that I ever done said I am an ENTP I finally decided to read about ENTPs and all the rest is history


There is so much more to the world than being a certain type... if you only think about it. You need to stop being so keen on the typology.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> There is so much more to the world than being a certain type... if you only think about it. You need to stop being so keen on the typology.


Just noticed.

i) Didnt you settle with ENFJ? :thinking:

ii) How often do you actually change your avatars? :tongue: 
[I wonder if thats Se]


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

SirCanSir said:


> Just noticed.
> 
> i) Didnt you settle with ENFJ? :thinking:
> 
> ...


I didn't - there are too many people typing me as an ENTJ and an ESFP :uncomfortableness: I'm torn. As for avatars, hm, probably once-twice a month.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

heavydirtysoul said:


> There is so much more to the world than being a certain type... if you only think about it. You need to stop being so keen on the typology.


Was going to say something like this. Don't box yourself in, it's only going to limit your potential.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

If you're still in high-school, you probably won't be any type at all. A type is formed when there is a chronic, predominating function in your psyche. An attitude will furthermore be applied when you're in a neurosis: an exaggeration of a function. The purpose in discovering your type is to understand your psyche, your consciousness, at this very point in time in order to help with self-growth in where in actual life you want to go. In theory, you shouldn't want to be any type: xxxx should be the ideal goal: a balance in the psyche: a transcendence.

Scoring ENTP one day and INTJ (or any other type) another day is not uncommon . If ENTP is what you are presently, and what you believe you are, then the case is closed. Nobody will ever type you properly through a questionnaire. Any type can write well _and _expressively. Fussing about in the "typed or mistyped correctly" thread is quite frankly a waste of time. If you're scoring constantly as ENTP, then INTJ will be your opposite type in function stacking (if you believe in them), and would help you balance your personality.

In regards to the enneagram guesses, typical 5s would have done all the research themselves, 5w4 _and_​ 5w6.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I am justice! said:


> those questions are not that good and it is really hard to answer longer answers


Answer the way you feel you need to not what others tell you to. This is about how your cognitive process works not others


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@heavydirtysoul @SirCanSir and @Marquis de Louvois

oh and before you read I want you to know if I am going to come across as angry or rude I am sorry,I didn't mean to but I am just trying to help you understand my mindset

ok,I am here to tell you how I type people and why you honestly can't type people online

the way I am typing people is by body language,now the cool things about it:1.you can't really fake it,I mean you can but you have to be that a good lier and it is really difficult 2.now if you think about it our body language can can show as how you are functioning as a person,cause your body language is a outcome of our mindset it is happened subconsciously and we don't really have control of this.

now after being typed as an ENTP and learning about all 16 types I saw that ENTP was the only thing that actually fit me and it is explain a lot about me cause since I was a little child I was quite an ENTP and after all that thing I start learning about the body language of all 16 types and I saw that my body language is the 'stereotype' ENTP body language than I thought that it is a good idea to start type every person that I know based only of their body language and this always work perfectly from my experience.

now I am not the person that care about what people think but when someone accusing me for something that I am so strongly against(NOT ENFPs,ENFPs are cool) saying that I am what I am believing/identifying/wanna be I just *hate* this so much,
you are what you are,no one give a sh!t about what you identify as we are about what you really are.

that alll


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> the way I am typing people is by body language,now the cool things about it:1.you can't really fake it,I mean you can but you have to be that a good lier and it is really difficult 2.now if you think about it our body language can can show as how you are functioning as a person,cause your body language is a outcome of our mindset it is happened subconsciously and we don't really have control of this.


That is actually one of the least scientific ways to go about typing people.

Not only are there billions of factors that could contribute to someone having certain body languages habits, but your premises are also misleading. Cognitive functions do not set you up for a certain mindset and are simply a set of tools for interacting with and interpreting the world. Body language is also almost entirely universal save for some small differences in overall appearance/display. It can display subconscious inclinations, desire, or attitudes, but there's little to no evidence for it suggesting type.



I am justice! said:


> now after being typed as an ENTP and learning about all 16 types I saw that ENTP was the only thing that actually fit me and it is explain a lot about me cause since I was a little child I was quite an ENTP and after all that thing I start learning about the body language of all 16 types and I saw that my body language is the 'stereotype' ENTP body language than I thought that it is a good idea to start type every person that I know based only of their body language and this always work perfectly from my experience.


You spelled it right out there for me: body language and MBTI types are correlated by stereotypes.

I understand that going about the typing process with cognitive functions can be difficult, but I'm confident that this is a step in the complete wrong direction. It's a step towards pseudo-science.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> That is actually one of the least scientific ways to go about typing people.
> 
> Not only are there billions of factors that could contribute to someone having certain body languages habits, but your premises are also misleading. Cognitive functions do not set you up for a certain mindset and are simply a set of tools for interacting with and interpreting the world. Body language is also almost entirely universal save for some small differences in overall appearance/display. It can display subconscious inclinations, desire, or attitudes, but there's little to no evidence for it suggesting type.
> 
> .


I am the kind of person that pay attention to every small detail and I am a perfectionist,I am not going to say something that I am not 100% sure about it.

now I know that body language is not the most scientific thing but somehow it is working.

and by the way I do really enjoy this conversation


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> now I am not the person that care about what people think but when someone accusing me for something that I am so strongly against(NOT ENFPs,ENFPs are cool) saying that I am what I am believing/identifying/wanna be I just *hate* this so much,
> you are what you are,no one give a sh!t about what you identify as we are about what you really are.
> 
> that alll


How Fi... Bravo, thank you educating us.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> I am not going to say something that I am not 100% sure about it.


This suggests a preference for Fi over Fe as my colleague noted.



I am justice! said:


> now I know that body language is not the most scientific thing but somehow it is working.


No, you're not really giving us any way to verify that it's genuinely working. All you've given us is that "it works" and "I'm using it as my main way to determine the type of people". If you're typing people based on body language and confirming their type, then you have to be using cognitive functions to type people or you're saying "It's correct because it's correct".


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

introvert feeling wow just wow


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> This suggests a preference for Fi over Fe as my colleague noted.
> 
> 
> No, you're not really giving us any way to verify that it's genuinely working. All you've given us is that "it works" and "I'm using it as my main way to determine the type of people". If you're typing people based on body language and confirming their type, then you have to be using cognitive functions to type people or you're saying "It's correct because it's correct".


From her general content and interactions here i dont see Fi at all... She is ExTP probably, cant tell for sure what the x is though. 
If i consider the way she thanks and doesnt want to argue Fe seems more like it.
Fi would be like : "ive got my thoughts and i dont change them easily"


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> From her general content and interactions here i dont see Fi at all... She is ExTP probably, cant tell for sure what the x is though.
> If i consider the way she thanks and doesnt want to argue Fe seems more like it.
> Fi would be like : "ive got my thoughts and i dont change that easily"


Then we have conflicting concepts of the functions.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> Then we have conflicting concepts of the functions.


We just dont have enough data... and she probably hasnt fully developed her preference. Its normal for someone her age isnt it?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

just kill me please,it is almost impossible to type people on-line

you will need to analyze every single post that I've ever posted to well maybe have a clue about me or meet me at person which will probably will never happened (both parties don't want to cause let's be real,that is creepy to meet-up with someone you have met on-line) to type me


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Isnt that reaction Ti^^?


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> We just dont have enough data... and she probably hasnt fully developed her preference. Its normal for someone her age isnt it?


I asked her to use another questionnaire several times with paragraph-length answers and she still hasn't, so I've just given up on that front.

I'm not so sure I accept the idea that you develop a preference when you finish developing. I believe that people from a fairly young age being developing a preference such that it can be fairly obvious which preference they have.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> just kill me please,it is almost impossible to type people on-line
> 
> you will need to analyze every single post that I've ever posted to well maybe have a clue about me or meet me at person which will probably will never happened (both parties don't want to cause let's be real,that is creepy to meet-up with someone you have met on-line) to type me


On the contrary, you could do what I've told you to do several times:

Answer a questionnaire with at least a paragraph for each answer.



SirCanSir said:


> Isnt that reaction Ti^^?


Walk me through your thought process, if you would.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> I asked her to use another questionnaire several times with paragraph-length answers and she still hasn't, so I've just given up on that front.
> .


well maybe I didnt used questionnaire but I try to give some information about me in this thread


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> I asked her to use another questionnaire several times with paragraph-length answers and she still hasn't, so I've just given up on that front.
> 
> I'm not so sure I accept the idea that you develop a preference when you finish developing. I believe that people from a fairly young age being developing a preference such that it can be fairly obvious which preference they have.


I believe you develop the preference from a young age, but you are just unable to show it or understand it well. 
The overall behavior is pretty random in those years. If i look back at my behavior back then i would type me as INFJ, because i was kind of unhealthy lol, but still ive seen many people change when they mature and be more open and easy to type. You have to know yourself well to project the right data to be typed afterall. I still have doubts i know myself enough, so i find it hard for a highschool student to be certain for her image.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> I believe you develop the preference from a young age, but you are just unable to show it or understand it well.
> The overall behavior is pretty random in those years. If i look back at my behavior back then i would type me as INFJ, because i was kind of unhealthy lol, but still ive seen many people change when they mature and be more open and easy to type. You have to know yourself well to project the right data to be typed afterall. I still have doubts i know myself enough, so i find it hard for a highschool student to be certain for her image.


Though I'm similarly tempted, I don't think it's a very good idea to use the self as a reference for typing when typing is based on external views and observations.



I am justice! said:


> well maybe I didnt used questionnaire but I try to give some information about me in this thread


Sure, but as @SirCanSir noted, it's not entirely useful data. Questionnaires have questions designed specifically to make your preferences stick out like sore thumbs.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> On the contrary, you could do what I've told you to do several times:
> 
> Answer a questionnaire with at least a paragraph for each answer.


I need to say it again?
well let me to quote myself
"well maybe I didnt used questionnaire but I try to give some information about me in this thread"


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> On the contrary, you could do what I've told you to do several times:
> 
> Answer a questionnaire with at least a paragraph for each answer.
> 
> ...


I just figured that someone with Te would be more accepting of external info and knowledge as proof instead of trying to figure all the possibilities typing could lead to mistakes online. 
Though i could be wrong and this would be Ne-Ti.
Isnt it a subjective way of logic understanding?


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> I just figured that someone with Te would be more accepting of external info and knowledge as proof instead of trying to figure all the possibilities typing could lead to mistakes online.
> Though i could be wrong and this would be Ne-Ti.
> Isnt it a subjective way of logic understanding?


Not in the case of lower Te, and especially not with higher Ne and low Si.

You'll find that xNFPs are the ones that love horoscopes, mysticism, and all the like.



I am justice! said:


> I need to say it again?
> well let me to quote myself
> "well maybe I didnt used questionnaire but I try to give some information about me in this thread"


It'll do you some good to read just above your own post.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

honestly I find this "type me"thing pathetic...........

just truth the fact that me and people that know me know how I am better than you will ever know

that all


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> honestly I find this "type me"thing pathetic...........
> 
> just truth the fact that me and people that know me know how I am better than you will ever know
> 
> that all


Absolutely not.

The average person doesn’t have the adequete knowledge, experience, or capability to properly assess and type you in a situation where their presence isn’t affecting how you express yourself.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> The average person doesn’t have the adequete knowledge, experience, or capability to properly assess and type you in a situation where their presence isn’t affecting how you express yourself.


it is pathetic OK I will answer for you some questions


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> it is pathetic OK I will answer for you some questions


Please choose a questionnaire that's pinned on the "What's my personality type" subforum and answer with at least a fairly detailed paragraph for each.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> Please choose a questionnaire that's pinned on the "What's my personality type" subforum and answer with at least a fairly detailed paragraph for each.


I will do the same questionnaire but I will write a paragraph for each


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I am justice! said:


> just kill me please,it is almost impossible to type people on-line
> 
> you will need to analyze every single post that I've ever posted to well maybe have a clue about me or meet me at person which will probably will never happened (both parties don't want to cause let's be real,that is creepy to meet-up with someone you have met on-line) to type me





I am justice! said:


> honestly I find this "type me"thing pathetic...........
> 
> just truth the fact that me and people that know me know how I am better than you will ever know
> 
> that all





I am justice! said:


> it is pathetic OK I will answer for you some questions


You keep saying this, and yet you made this type me thread and repeatedly appear on the "Is the person above you typed correctly" thread. If it's pathetic, stop asking for input and just go with whatever you think you should. These people are taking their time out of their day to help you.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

I honestly start wishing that I've never open this thread or play this little game from the first place.
all this "type me thing" can be good,in real life,online when even if I am going to give you all the information in the world you probably will never succeed


I will answer the questionnaire the way you want me to but let's be real if you want me to be a certain type even if I am going to give you all the information that you think that you need that is pointless you will still view me the same,because let's be real *we all*
hate admitting that we were wrong cause that how the average human work


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am justice! said:


> I honestly start wishing that I've never open this thread or play this little game from the first place.
> all this "type me thing" can be good,in real life,online when even if I am going to give you all the information in the world you probably will never succeed
> 
> 
> ...


If you're just going to accuse people who disagree with you of ignoring the truth because they don't want to be wrong, you should probably just stop asking for our help.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> @[SPOILER]Marquis de Louvois and @Renekton that is for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IxxP You figure the rest out.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> If you're just going to accuse people who disagree with you of ignoring the truth because they don't want to be wrong, you should probably just stop asking for our help.


look I am not asking for help all this thread exist just because I want people especially you cause I didn't reveal any useful information,I didn't even really like my old user name or the avater that I used,I just didn't know how to change it(the username) so I used the only avatar that I was ok with,this name have a lot meaning to me,I want all of you to know me a little bit better and than you can type me properly
but the way I decided to share the information was bad but that is all,I will answer the questionnaire the way you want me to but I am really sick today so I hope I will do it properly


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> look I am not asking for help all this thread exist just because I want people especially you cause I didn't reveal any useful information,I didn't even really like my old user name or the avater that I used,I just didn't know how to change it(the username) so I used the only avatar that I was ok with,this name have a lot meaning to me,I want all of you to know me a little bit better and than you can type me properly
> but the way I decided to share the information was bad but that is all,I will answer the questionnaire the way you want me to but I am really sick today so I hope I will do it properly


I too don't agree with quite a bit of what others said, but since you asked for it, they shared what they knew.

Alls well now- Keep calm and stay cool!:hugs:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> look I am not asking for help all this thread exist just because I want people especially you cause I didn't reveal any useful information,I didn't even really like my old user name or the avater that I used,I just didn't know how to change it(the username) so I used the only avatar that I was ok with,this name have a lot meaning to me,I want all of you to know me a little bit better and than you can type me properly
> but the way I decided to share the information was bad but that is all,I will answer the questionnaire the way you want me to but I am really sick today so I hope I will do it properly


It doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## Pippo (Mar 17, 2017)

heavydirtysoul said:


> I am justice! said:
> 
> 
> > look I am not asking for help all this thread exist just because I want people especially you cause I didn't reveal any useful information,I didn't even really like my old user name or the avater that I used,I just didn't know how to change it(the username) so I used the only avatar that I was ok with,this name have a lot meaning to me,I want all of you to know me a little bit better and than you can type me properly
> ...


I have to say, this really holds my sentiments, @I am justice!

It’s very difficult to understand you when you’re communicating with me, and seeing the connections between certain sentences or what you’re replying to is infinitely frustrating.

Nonetheless, how’s that questionnaire coming along?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Marquis de Louvois said:


> Nonetheless, how’s that questionnaire coming along?


I am really sick,I hope that tomorrow I will feel better and than I will do it,I have really high fever now so I just can't do anything properly


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> I am really sick,I hope that tomorrow I will feel better and than I will do it,I have really high fever now so I just can't do anything properly


:distant: May I ask, why are you interested in typology in the first place? What practical use does it serve to you personally, and why would you invest so much time reflecting on the theory of it?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> :distant: May I ask, why are you interested in typology in the first place? What practical use does it serve to you personally, and why would you invest so much time reflecting on the theory of it?


Correct!

Sorry drunk, i just wanted to do it too.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> :distant: May I ask, why are you interested in typology in the first place? What practical use does it serve to you personally, and why would you invest so much time reflecting on the theory of it?


well,I am not really that in to typology,and personally I don't think that you should take it that seriously.

I am find this quite interesting that all


Oh! and another thing this '16 personality type theory ' thing really help me understand how people really view me,I am 100% aware to my actions,how people will react to them and the outcomes from them but how people view me cause I don't really care what people think about me and after knowing my personality type everything start to make sense,how people approaching me,why they think that my strengths and weaknesses is that is all,nothing that serious


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> I don't really care what people think about me


Interesting point. What are your values and where do you draw them from?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Interesting point. What are your values and where do you draw them from?


I will answer it but not now,I have finals to study to


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Interesting point. What are your values and where do you draw them from?


soo after my finals I can answer that nice question of yours

what do I value,well I think that I value the most is well actually justice,if you you have done something bad,you must pay
this is the only way that we can live as a healthy society

I value knowledge alot,too much in fact,I can't stand uneducated people,I am the type of person that can be friend with horrible people if they are well educated.

I value respect,I am giving everyone respect because of 1. I what them to respect me as well 2. I believe that any person deserve respect

I also value .loyalty and honestly.
unloyal people are just disgusting


and well I value the truth more than anything


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@I am justice! I think there are a lot of things you impose upon yourself, to be completely honest. Although, need more information to understand why.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @I am justice! I think there are a lot of things you impose upon yourself, to be completely honest. Although, need more information to understand why.


well to be honest with you I am not impose on myself anything


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am justice! said:


> well to be honest with you I am not impose on myself anything


Trust me, we all tend to be a little oblivious to the imitation.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

soo after being sick,having some finals and this big project I am going to aswer this questionnaire


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

the thread Is the person above you mistyped or typed correctly?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

to fix humanity,yes I do want to create a perfect world with out any flaws.
I view myself more as a person that meant to make revolution than a ruler(I will be really bad at ruling over the 'new world').
I love influencing other,when someone said to me that I've changed their mind about something that is really make me happy.
I love talking a lot,to much if you are asking 
being with my friends cause they are so much fun
learning new thing,groing up I was always reading all of those encyclopedias for kids and I loved it,and I am still loving
acting is fun and I am really good at this as well.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

well a lot of times in my life people have been telling me that I can't do something in particular and after showing them that I can do it and more of that I am good at this,best feeling ever,if you never felt that you will never know how good it is feel like.
when I am doing something really fun like acting and all that thing.
when I am right about something,I just love saying "I've told you so"
when I have a good conversation,I just love talking .
when I am showing off all my achievements(yep,that one is real)


4) What makes you feel inferior?
when I am feeling invisible,failing,failing is the worst thing ever.
being helpless cause I am "I am writing my own fate" kind of person so having no control over my life is just killing me inside.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I will use reason and logic and after coming in to a conclusion if it is beneficial or not I will think if it is fitting my values.
I will be looking for some data that will help me to make the right choice but I will not going to spend that much time about it,all this process of making decisions is in my case sorter than the average,just because I am too lazy for making it longer 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you need to control the outcome?
it is depend with how I am doing the project,if the other people that I am doing are letting me I will take the lead,if they are extremely a control freak usually they will not let anybody do something,I will try my best on doing something but it is usually with them is impossible

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
well it is usually me this two or three close friends doing something together,it is can be watching TV and makeing fun of the show or going for a walk,even homework could be fun with friends.
I aslo love to talk about problems that humanity have like economy and all of those kind of topic and try to make a plan to solve it.
I like proving people wrong,I don't know why but who care

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
well I have really good memory,I am remember everything,everything and I am really quick when it is come to understanding thing
so for me lerning now thing is like a piece of cake 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
5/10

I can be very organized,and I enjoy organizing things but I am too lazy for this

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
well I am analyzing every small detail,try to think how beneficial it is and if this idea is actually possible to achieve,and if it is then how? 
I take my ideas very seriously and my opinions as well
and I am a perfectionist when it is come to both of them

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I am loyal to what I believe in,I honestly could care less about other
I am always was doing me and people always admire me for this,like it is something special
I am doing me and people are choosing to follow
I am a leder not a follower

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I am overthinking everything, I am a little bit anxious so I will think before saying something like opinion or an idea but if it is chilling with my friends or socializing I wouldn't think cause I usually feel calm in a social setting

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action 
50/50 I don't have something to add for this one

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. Whatyou will do?

I will go out with my friends,I can watch this show latter but going out with my friends is not somethig that will ever come back to you
as a humans we need to create memories, experience new thing in order to 
develop as a person,and hanging uot wiyh friend is way more fun then being alone
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I hate people that ignore facts because those facts don't mach of with their ideology
I can't stand not educated people,they can be super nice but I will going to like them
I hate unaccountable ,stupid and selfish people more than anything
people that victimize themselves,maybe it is because I am "withing my own fate" kind of person

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
yes,anything,maybe not personal stuff cause I find it boring but evey topic possible will be good by me

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
everything that I find unimportant, like TV shows,I can watch a show and after a year to forget that it is exist,anything not real,like storise and fantasy
everything that is not going to help me with my life my brain just delete it

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
well my friends think that sometime I am fun and all of that (funny,caring,loveing) but sometime I am mean,bossy and arrogant but over all they view me as a good person
people view me as a charismatic leader,a person that know what they want and how to get it
extremely intelligent,people always talk about how smart I am 
friendly but aloof in the same time
and a flirt
and in general they are kinda right

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

I will sleep half of the day and then I will hang-out with my friend


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

great know I think that I am just an out going intp wuth a strong Ne


life is a lie


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

or maybe I am not type 5 but type 3


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

and I am not a ESTJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

